# Running 12v in the Back whilst driving ?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

On the new van (Rollerteam 700) instead of switching the 12v off completely in the back of the Van once the engine is running (as the Swift used to). The new van just puts an annoying buzzer on but doesn't cut the power.

I am more than a little tempted to disconnect this buzzer so as to allow the kids to watch DVD`s in the back whilst on long journeys.

Any reason why I shouldn't do this?

CHEERS


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*running 12 volt in the back*

Sorry i dont understand why you want to cut off the 12v in the back when running! How are you going to run the fridge


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: running 12 volt in the back*



mauriceheather1 said:


> Sorry i dont understand why you want to cut off the 12v in the back when running! How are you going to run the fridge


Hello,

I don't want to cut the 12v (that's what the manufacturers want me to do due to the buzzer).

I simply want to leave the 12v on in the back whilst driving the van, thus enabling the kids to do what kids do. Watch DVD`s, Play Nintendos etc.

CHEERS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is an EC ( or EU ?) regulation that means that anything which could affect the engine management system - ie which runs off the 12 v system- cannot be allowed to run while you are travelling.

Continental manufacturers test each possible culprit to ensure it does not affect the system. English manufacturers simply prohibit the use of 12 v altogether so they do not have to test everything separately -except for the fridge which they presumably have tested.

G


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*running 12 volt in the back*

Then i would be asking them why this is the case, and tell them to change it. Never heard of a van where you could not have 12 in back. best of luck


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Why can`t you run 12v wires from the fridge and attach a 12v socket?


Ian


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Continental manufacturers test each possible culprit to ensure it does not affect the system. English manufacturers simply prohibit the use of 12 v altogether so they do not have to test everything separately -except for the fridge which they presumably have tested.
> 
> G


Hello,

It's a European built van.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: running 12 volt in the back*

Hi!



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I don't want to cut the 12v (that's what the manufacturers want me to do due to the buzzer).


Are you sure that this really is what the buzzer asks you to do? Have you consulted the manual?

I am asking this because I have never heard of any continental van with such a "feature". Normally the dashboard buzzer only sounds to warn you that the *habitation door step* is not fully retracted.

Could it be that your door step has a defective end position switch?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't you run the kids Nintendos etc from the cigar lighter socket in the cab?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

In all honesty I would sooner just take the buzzer out of the loop then everything should work in the back as I want.

The buzzer is definately only to warn that the engine is running and the leisure battery is still switched on - kmy problem is "Why is it needed in the first place"?

Turn either off and the buzzing stops (the door buzzer is a seperate buzzer).

CHEERS


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd agree with Boff  

We have a continental van and all the 12v works in the back when the engine is running.

But I get a loud buzzer if the step is not retracted.

Maybe you have a faulty switch?


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i was going to say the same as the last post

u must check that your step is in


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just silence the buzzer. I would.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Just silence the buzzer. I would.


not if its the step buzzer!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

There is no step buzzer - as there is no step (it's an internal type).

The only other thing it could be is the rear bunks / garage door. I am awaiting confirmation.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

All sorted now, was confirmed by another Rollerteam 700 owner to be the "Garage Door Open" alarm.

CHEERS


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> All sorted now, was confirmed by another Rollerteam 700 owner to be the "Garage Door Open" alarm.


Glad to hear that it is sorted out! 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you close the garage door or disconect the buzzer?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, the garage door had been closed all along. The problem was that the contact was set too far back in the opening hatch and was not making connection.


----------

